# Club Wyndham Access annual meeting



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2012)

The annual meeting of the PTVO Owners Association Inc  (the managing entity of Club Wyndham Access) is being held May 2 at the new Wyndham hotel  at Bonnet Creek

I plan to be there. The agenda has nothing in the way of new business, but they do promise an open forum Q and A session immediately after

I will be asking for the exact inventory for each resort that  is in CWA at each resort location There are some 11.670,409,277 points in CWA. I want to know how many are from each resort

If you are an owner of CWA and have questions you want asked...PM me


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 25, 2012)

ronparise said:


> The annual meeting of the PTVO Owners Association Inc  (the managing entity of Club Wyndham Access) is being held May 2 at the new Wyndham hotel  at Bonnet Creek ... If you are an owner of CWA and have questions you want asked...PM me



Does the same hold for Club Wyndham Plus, non-Club Wyndham Access members.  I do not have any questions but others may (i.e. questions about Voyager, ect.)


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Does the same hold for Club Wyndham Plus, non-Club Wyndham Access members.  I do not have any questions but others may (i.e. questions about Voyager, ect.)



 the 2012 Fairshare Vacation Owners Association Annual Meeting is on Thursday, May 24, 2012, at the Rosen Shingle Creek Resort in Orlando, Fla.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ron - Glad to hear you plan to attend. I've been to three of them & after the second realized they, much like Westgate, do all they can to ensure there will be no real interaction of owners or information given.  I hope you can help change that but I'd have to bet against it.  It was a major reason we decided to sell our Wyndham ownerships as despite the good luck we'd had it is just too controlled by non-owner interests - that being Wyndham of course.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 26, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Ron - Glad to hear you plan to attend. I've been to three of them & after the second realized they, much like Westgate, do all they can to ensure there will be no real interaction of owners or information given.  I hope you can help change that but I'd have to bet against it.  It was a major reason we decided to sell our Wyndham ownerships as despite the good luck we'd had it is just too controlled by non-owner interests - that being Wyndham of course.



I really dont expect to get any answers and if it was just the meeting Id stay home, but they promise a Q and A forum after the official meeting...I thought Id at least give them a chance. I also want then to know that every time I talk to someone at Wyndham about my Access contract, I get different answers


----------



## summerhill (Apr 10, 2012)

*How does the PTVO board relate to WorldMark board?*

We are brand new owners of Club Wyndham Access. (We also have a separate more long standing ownership in WorldMark South Pacific.) We received the notice of the PTVO Owners Association Annual Meeting in May.  I have just been trying to get my head around the different entities and try to understand what we actually bought into. I have trolled the WorldMark Owners website and there doesn't seem to be any mention of PTVO.

Can you point me in directions to get a better take on any of this, or give me a potted summary?

Is there any issue regarding who to give the proxies to?



ronparise said:


> The annual meeting of the PTVO Owners Association Inc  (the managing entity of Club Wyndham Access) is being held May 2 at the new Wyndham hotel  at Bonnet Creek
> 
> I plan to be there. The agenda has nothing in the way of new business, but they do promise an open forum Q and A session immediately after
> 
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 10, 2012)

summerhill said:


> ... I have trolled the WorldMark Owners website and there doesn't seem to be any mention of PTVO ... Is there any issue regarding who to give the proxies to?



If you plan to go to the meeting, do not give one to anyone.  Worldmark is an entirely seperate system than Club Wyndham Acess.  Club Wyndham Acess and Club Wyndham Plus are interlocked.  

Do not let the Worldmark desgination in your available resorts section fool you.  Club Wyndham Plus/Access have some timeshare availablity in the Worldmark branded Resorts.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 11, 2012)

ronparise said:


> The annual meeting of the PTVO Owners Association Inc  (the managing entity of Club Wyndham Access) is being held May 2 at the new Wyndham hotel  at Bonnet Creek
> 
> I plan to be there. The agenda has nothing in the way of new business, but they do promise an open forum Q and A session immediately after
> 
> ...



I would also be interested to find out if all points are used on a first come first serve basis. That way I will know if I buy into CWA and want an ARP reservation for October I have no chance of points being available. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Apr 11, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I would also be interested to find out if all points are used on a first come first serve basis. That way I will know if I buy into CWA and want an ARP reservation for October I have no chance of points being available.
> 
> Jason



Im not sure if this will answer your question but I tried to use my CWA points toward the end of the ARP window and was told that there was nothing available for Mardi Gras 2013  but at the 10 month mark I was able to get two reservations with the very same points

ARP with CWA is limited to the inventory actually owned by  the CWA trust and at least in the case of the Avenue Plaza Resort is very limited indeed.


----------



## VetteSteve (Apr 11, 2012)

ronparise said:


> The annual meeting of the PTVO Owners Association Inc  (the managing entity of Club Wyndham Access) is being held May 2 at the new Wyndham hotel  at Bonnet Creek
> 
> I plan to be there. The agenda has nothing in the way of new business, but they do promise an open forum Q and A session immediately after
> 
> ...



Ron,

Thanks for all your posts.  I have learned a lot of info.

We are new Wyndham owners and I wanted to know if it is worth it to attend the meeting?  Will I be able to get useful information in the different workshops?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## summerhill (May 29, 2012)

Hi Ron,
I don't see a report from you. Did you get to the meeting? Was there anything worth hearing about?


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2012)

summerhill said:


> Hi Ron,
> I don't see a report from you. Did you get to the meeting? Was there anything worth hearing about?



It was probably a mistake, but I started a new thread with my report 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170226


----------

